# Bamboo Sword in MA or FMA?



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 26, 2003)

I noticed this sword while browsing the AWMA website

[ITEM PICTURE]

From a Modern Arnis point of view, would this be an effective weapon?

My thought, probably triggered by the swords rattan appearance, was regarding it's application as a weapon both for solo baston (correct term?), as a bladed weapon (of course), AND as stick & sword. As for the blade, it says 440 stainless steel; however, no mention of Rockwell hardness. BUT, it's got a blood groove! 

What say ye, Good People?

As a newbie to MA, I'm not familiar with the historical bladed weapons. Are there even hidden blades in MA or any FMA?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2003)

Andy,

I like the wakizashi for its' weight as a balded weapon and its length also. If you were going to translate your stick techniques to Blade work this would be a good way to experiment with it.

Yet, I would not recommend a live blade for beginners to just start swinging around. I also would not recommend using the blade and scabbard as an impact weapon. The scabbard will break, or at least I believe it would.

Could you order one of the not sharp swords or an aluminum version, this would allow you to practice more with the weigth and cutting motions. Later you can decide if you want the real edge or not.

Just my opinion of course


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2003)

I think that you'll find that it will be difficult to use as a stick, because there is no saftey to keep you from drawing accidentally, if you know what I mean. Rich made some good points regarding the scabbard.

Plus, I think "Asian World" prducts are of poor quality.

I wouldn't get one....but thats just my opinion.

PAUL


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 26, 2003)

Rich & Paul,

Thanks for your FAST replies!

I've played some with one stick and an old, short wooden boken, trying to be aware of the weapons "edge" as I use it. I find that this has helped me with "tip control" of my stick, as I have to focus less on where my stick is, and more on where I want to go next (ie. what are the possible reactions?)

I think that the pictured "weapon" might be too fragile for actual use. however, the actual thought that I had was if a truely crafted blade of this fashion would be of use in MA in the application I mentioned. From an novice standpoint, it would appear as though the scabbard of a well made sword, made for actual combat, would be useful in such applications.

What think ye? (I think I watched too many CHRISTmas movies!)  

Regards,

Andy

P.S. I liked the Aluminum swords that Renegade had at the WMAA Winter Camp in DE!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes...I think that if crafted correctly, it might be useful!

PAUL


----------

